# και ή κι



## partblah1990 (Mar 31, 2012)

Πότε χρησιμοποιούμε το και πότε το κι εκτός από τη γνωστή περίπτωση η λέξη που ακολουθεί να αρχίζει από φωνήεν?


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 31, 2012)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν υπάρχει κανόνας, αλλά εγώ δεν χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ "κι" αν ακολουθεί λέξη από i. Σε παλιότερα κείμενα βρίσκουμε και το κάπα με απόστροφο (κ' ήθελα). Είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι δεν υπάρχει κανόνας που να επιβάλλει το "κι" αντί του "και", όπως δεν υπάρχει κανόνας που να επιβάλλει την έκθλιψη (αν και νομίζω ότι στο σχολείο μάς έλεγαν να την αποφεύγουμε σε επίσημο λόγο).


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2012)

Για το _και_ ή _κι_, στη γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη γράφει:







ενώ η σχολική γραμματική του Γυμνασίου γράφει στη σελίδα 105:





Στην πράξη και για το _και_ ή _κι_ και για την έκθλιψη, εγώ τουλάχιστον εφαρμόζω δύο κριτήρια: 
- το γενικότερο ύφος, το είδος και τον ρυθμό του κειμένου, δηλαδή σε χαλαρό γραπτό (που πλησιάζει τον προφορικό λόγο ή θέλω να δώσει αυτή την εντύπωση) ή σε γρήγορο διάλογο που αποδίδει καθημερινό ή βιαστικό λόγο, και το _κι_ γράφω και εκθλίψεις και αποκοπές κάνω, όπου μου ταιριάζει και το θεωρώ φυσικό.
- πότε μου ταιριάζει; Γράφω _κι _όταν θέλω να αποφύγω τη χασμωδία (π.χ.: και έλα, και εσύ, για αυτό) εκτός αν θέλω να τονίσω το _και_ (και ήρθαν και έρχονται ακόμα). Αυτό που λέει ο Ελληγεννής αποπάνω για το _κι_ πριν από τον ήχο ι, γενικά το τηρώ, εκτός αν σε διάλογο επικρατεί βιασύνη (κι ήρθε κι είπε τα δικά του στα γρήγορα κι ύστερα έγινε μπουχός, σίφουνας σου λέω!).

Για την έκθλιψη ιδίως, δες και σ' εκείνο το νήμα, που τα λένε καλύτερα και από μένα και από τις γραμματικές.
Να πω μόνο πως σ' αυτά κατέληξα στην πράξη, διαβάζοντας και δουλεύοντας τη γλώσσα, όχι μελετώντας την, 
και ότι και οι πιο όμορφοι κανόνες, αν δεν έχουν έρεισμα στον ζωντανό λόγο, όμορφα καίγονται.


----------

